# Talked to the quiet girl behind the shop counter



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

There's this really quiet girl who works in the local shop. She always smiles and occasionally stares at me, and generally she seems like an absolute sweetheart.

I've been thinking of asking her out eventually, but I was struggling to come up with a conversation topic to break the ice. But today something happened as though it was a sign from above.

I was out walking my Dog, and as I was going past the shop my Mum showed up and went in to buy some stuff. So, since I had the dog I was unable to go in too, but I stood just outside the door. Our Dog was desperate to go in to my Mum though, so what ensued was a funny tug of war between me and the dog. 

The quiet girl was working at the time and saw the WHOLE THING. So, about 30 minutes later I returned to the shop to buy an energy drink, and I struck up a nice little conversation with her about the dog pulling me into the shop.

Didn't ask her out because there were a few other people around, but she seemed happy I'd actually talked to her. Just need to find the courage to ask her out now.


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice. Do you find it's easier to talk to her knowing she is quiet?? Quiet girls are naughty.......:b right on


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

PurrPanther said:


> Quiet girls are naughty


Can confirm.


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

PurrPanther said:


> Nice. Do you find it's easier to talk to her knowing she is quiet?? Quiet girls are naughty.......:b right on


Yeah, for sure. If she was really outgoing and had a loud personality I would probably be too intimidated to approach her.

And if she did turn out to be a little naughty, well that would be awesome too


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

laura024 said:


> Can confirm.


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

UPDATE :

Asked her out, and she said no.

Kind of a downer because these kind of opportunities rarely present themself.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

CW1985 said:


> UPDATE :
> 
> Asked her out, and she said no.
> 
> Kind of a downer because these kind of opportunities rarely present themself.


Hey at least you made the positive action of asking her  good for you!


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

You actually asked her out? Mate that's a big thing! It doesn't matter what she said, you stepped out of your comfort zone. You were proactive. Keep it up and stay positive bro 

Sometimes all you need is a little encouragement. This time, in came in the form of your dog 

If you don't mind me asking, how did you go about asking her out?


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

againsthegrain said:


> You actually asked her out? Mate that's a big thing! It doesn't matter what she said, you stepped out of your comfort zone. You were proactive. Keep it up and stay positive bro
> 
> Sometimes all you need is a little encouragement. This time, in came in the form of your dog
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how did you go about asking her out?


Yeah I still can't believe I did it to be honest.

I was paying for a couple of things I bought, and after I handed her the money over I just said; ''hey, would you maybe like to do something one day soon?''. She seemed kind of surprised, and then politely said; ''no, sorry''.

I suppose it's a good thing I actually did it, but now I'm kind of worried about awkwardness the next time she's behind the shop counter.


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

WhatWentWrong said:


> Hey at least you made the positive action of asking her  good for you!


Thanks


----------



## DCP11OC (Sep 12, 2009)

Sry to ask but I am curious on your reaction at the time. What did you say after?

I'm trying to work out if saying "ok, no worries/no problem" would be a theoretical appropriate response.


----------



## ion max86 (Jun 23, 2013)

i think you approached this with high expectations...and believe me when i tell you this...females that say no may be a yes....just keep at it...and that no will turn in to a yes....but make sure she is single...if she has a boyfriend, please leave her alone...if she is single, please try another approach to talk to her and make her happy.


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

DCP11OC said:


> Sry to ask but I am curious on your reaction at the time. What did you say after?
> 
> I'm trying to work out if saying "ok, no worries/no problem" would be a theoretical appropriate response.


Yeah I politely said; ''oh no problem'', then I said; ''bye'', and left the shop.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

ion max86 said:


> i think you approached this with high expectations...and believe me when i tell you this...females that say no may be a yes....just keep at it...and that no will turn in to a yes....but make sure she is single...if she has a boyfriend, please leave her alone...if she is single, please try another approach to talk to her and make her happy.


This. 
Women can not be trusted with their 1st time answer. I think you should not make it obvious that you are interested in her (subtlety). For example, you can ask her to accompany you for a lunch because you hate eating alone ... or something else. I may be giving a wrong advice, but nonetheless I think you should insist.

But still bravo! You have come this far. Good luck.


----------



## DCP11OC (Sep 12, 2009)

CW1985 said:


> Yeah I politely said; ''oh no problem'', then I said; ''bye'', and left the shop.


Thanks for getting back to me.

Also forgot to say well done for trying.



LeeMann said:


> This.
> Women can not be trusted with their 1st time answer.


This is 100% true. I overhead a conversation downstairs between my mother and friend.

She was saying oh how the other day she wanted to get my dad to withdraw £5 from a cash machine because she owes her friend £5.

My dad withdrew £10 (minimum value) and I overhead my mum saying how unacceptable it is to her friend that my dad supposed to have withdrawn £20 instead and what is she to do with just £5?

LOL I have been trying to work that one out ever since. :roll


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

CW1985 said:


> UPDATE :
> 
> Asked her out, and she said no.
> 
> Kind of a downer because these kind of opportunities rarely present themself.


Maybe she's playing hard to get? I usually tie them up and bring them home to make sure.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey you did good, This will play on her mind over and over and you'll see how table turns, but just stay cool as if nothing happened, unless she had a boyfriend, it will still play in her mind tho. 
You know what?
write her a letter, oh no nevermind...


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

CW1985 said:


> UPDATE :
> 
> Asked her out, and she said no.
> 
> Kind of a downer because these kind of opportunities rarely present themself.


No no no no.... It was great that u asked her out but the best advice I can give u about were to go from here is actually kind of a crappy cliche... "make your own opportunities".... See a girl you think is cute... Go and ask her out... After a couple of times it gets easier and even if u only grab a few numbers its good exposure therapy...

Get to talk to cute girls, and conquer sa at the same time....win win


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

MikeinNirvana said:


> Hey you did good, This will play on her mind over and over and you'll see how table turns, but just stay cool as if nothing happened, unless she had a boyfriend, it will still play in her mind tho.
> You know what?
> write her a letter, oh no nevermind...


Yeah next time I see her I'll just smile and act casual. 



illmatic1 said:


> No no no no.... It was great that u asked her out but the best advice I can give u about were to go from here is actually kind of a crappy cliche... "make your own opportunities".... See a girl you think is cute... Go and ask her out... After a couple of times it gets easier and even if u only grab a few numbers its good exposure therapy...
> 
> Get to talk to cute girls, and conquer sa at the same time....win win


After asking this one out I do think it will be slightly easier in the future. Part of me is proud that I actually did it, although my SA has taken over a little since and made me sometimes think to myself; ''why did I do that?''. Keep having to reassure myself that this was actually a positive step


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey man im in love with a quiet girl in a shop too loool..


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

DamnExtr0verts said:


> Hey man im in love with a quiet girl in a shop too loool..


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

PurrPanther said:


> Quiet girls are naughty.......:b right on





laura024 said:


> Can confirm.












:haha


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

It's great that you asked her out. But for those people saying "no" means "yes". I have to disagree. I'm a woman. Trust me.. that kind of thinking is what makes men commit rape, thinking when she says no she means yes! If she wanted to date you.. she would have said yes. Duh. But yes, well done for asking her out, you are much braver than me. Are you sure you have anxiety lol.


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> It's great that you asked her out. But for those people saying "no" means "yes". I have to disagree. I'm a woman. Trust me.. that kind of thinking is what makes men commit rape, thinking when she says no she means yes! If she wanted to date you.. she would have said yes. Duh. But yes, well done for asking her out, you are much braver than me. Are you sure you have anxiety lol.


Oh I sure do.

It took A LOT of courage to ask her


----------

